# Line Recommendations for Galveston Area



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

EFraz said:


> Hey fellas, what lines do you like for marsh and flats in West Galveston area?
> 
> I am swinging an 8wt Sector.


I wouldn’t think that where you fish should dictate what fly line that you use. I would be more concerned with how the line and rod combination work together. If you have only 1 fly line, I like Wulff Bermuda Shorts floating line.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

When you cast as bad as I do sometimes, you throw what is on sale. 😄


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Sublime said:


> When you cast as bad as I do sometimes, you throw what is on sale. 😄


I used to love anything that was free!😁


----------



## EFraz (Oct 18, 2021)

Thanks for the Wulff recommendation. Maybe a better question is considering the area I fish, anyone have a line they like for the Sector?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

EFraz said:


> Thanks for the Wulff recommendation. Maybe a better question is considering the area I fish, anyone have a line they like for the Sector?


SA Redfish warm


----------



## Omar (Feb 4, 2017)

I have the SA warm redfish and Air-flo bonefish-redfish and prefer the Air-flo.


----------

